

Reverse-Engineered Irises Look So Real, They Fool Eye-Scanners - andrewaylett
http://www.wired.com/threatlevel/2012/07/reverse-engineering-iris-scans/

======
andrewaylett
Preaching to the choir, I know, but every time a story like this comes along
I'm hopeful that people will recognise that relying on biometric identifiers
is a really bad idea. This one's worse than usual: people thought iris
scanning was more secure (than, say, fingerprints), but it turns out to be
less secure as it's probably not all that difficult to use contact lenses to
fool a scanner.

------
awongh
It seems like a simple fix would help make this more secure in the real world:
orientation- make it more difficult for a contact lens to work (now it has to
be rotated in the correct angle) I can't think of a reason this would be hard
to implement in software....

------
bsenftner
biometrics needs to get comprehensive, with dozens of separate identifying
features, and no public release of what those features are.

~~~
webwarrior
Security through obscurity?

~~~
adamzochowski
That is what a password is.

